# American going to SA for school?



## TaylorN (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello,

I'm a new member here; though, I have visited this site often for information. Anyway, my question is: how difficult is it for an American to attend university in South Africa, more specifically, medical school? 

Some background information about me:

I'm a 21-year-old white male (if that matters) and a senior at an Ivy League university where I have okay grades (3.89 GPA). I've already taken the NBT exam and scored 'lower proficient' in everything except mathematics where I scored 'upper intermediate.'

I'm really interested in the University of Pretoria mostly because my girlfriend would be joining me and she wants to attend veterinary school (to my knowledge UP is the only vet school in SA; is that correct?).

So, has anyone had experience going to SA for university? I've heard they're very set on offering a majority of their slots to natives or foreigners from other African nations, making it quite competitive for continental foreigners.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

There are MANY foreign students at SA universities, that's how they make their money.

You should contact either the department directly, or the general admissions office.

Bear in mind that the academic year in SA runs from January to December


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

TaylorN said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a new member here; though, I have visited this site often for information. Anyway, my question is: how difficult is it for an American to attend university in South Africa, more specifically, medical school?
> 
> ...


I attended the University of Cape Town. I am not sure if Pretoria has the only vet school.

But, Med school in South Africa would be 6 years for the degree then there is community service for 1 year. And then 2 years of an internship. So you are looking at 9 years.

So I think (if you can get into med school there) you need to look at if you want to stay and practice in South Africa. Since you would be 30 by the time you finish all the requirements.


----------

